# More Abruzzo



## PamelaFL (Jul 17, 2021)

2012italy said:


> My family and I are moving to Casoli in Abruzzo Aug 2012 from Canada, anyone in this area who would like to "meet" thru this forum would be much appreciated as having some english speaking coffee get togethers will help the transition (especially if you have small children as well, ours are ages 8 and 5). As well any information about real estate (rentals) in this area would be much appreciated.
> 
> Lastly, we are dual ital/cdn citizens, so anyone on the forum or in Abruzzo who has moved to Italy as an italian citizen (vice a true expat) would be a great contact as much of the info contained on the web is written from a non EU citizen's point of view.
> 
> ...


We just bought a house in Chieti region ... about halfway between Lanciano and Vasto.
I’m Canadian by way of Florida. We have a teenage daughter and 2 young boys. Looking forward to meeting any families in the area. 
pam


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You're tagging onto some pretty ancient threads here. Have moved you out into a couple of threads on your own to see what sort of response you can attract.


----------



## gatta_coco (Jun 29, 2021)

PamelaFL said:


> We just bought a house in Chieti region ... about halfway between Lanciano and Vasto.
> I’m Canadian by way of Florida. We have a teenage daughter and 2 young boys. Looking forward to meeting any families in the area.
> pam


Would you share some food and utilities cost/prices such as bottle of water, vegestable, beer, bread in general in Chieti


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Look at something like Conad website here for food prices etc. Same goes for most shops, use google maps and look for things like supermarkets.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the cost of water. You'll spend more driving to the grocery store on gas. Water even name brands isn't a huge expense. Even if you're drinking twenty litres a day.

In addition to Conad the other supermarkets tend to have flyers on line or if you have a smartphone download an app like DoveConviene. Don't use the geolocalization feature but input the city name you want.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm sure bottled water prices will be going up. I just read yesterday that Italy uses at least 15% more water than other countries in the EU. Making their case and setting us up no doubt for price increase as they did with gas and electricity which went up a whopping 25% starting last Friday. It would have been a 40% increase if people had not been outraged and voiced complaints. It's back to doing laundry after 7:00 PM and putting the wash on my balcony in the dark. Personally I think the electric increase is the result of the many electric bicycles and fewer cars that seem to be everywhere these days, not to mention everything else for daily life that needs to be charged electrically.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Nothing new there. Water is relatively cheap in Italy because bottled water is considered a basic item not a luxury. That's the exact opposite of the US where bottled water has always been promoted up market. It's no different than Starbucks or other items that are sold on image.

Energy is up because Germany closed nuclear plants. It's up because coal plants are either closing or have already closed. Mines are in trouble.

Or think of it this way if you're an producer are you going to plan a twenty year investment when the EU is talking of banning the sale of new gasoline cars in the next decade?

There is also the fact that hybrids are pushing people to buy gasoline instead of diesel. The refineries in Europe aren't setup for that and might not want to invest to make the switch


----------



## gatta_coco (Jun 29, 2021)

NickZ said:


> I wouldn't worry about the cost of water. You'll spend more driving to the grocery store on gas. Water even name brands isn't a huge expense. Even if you're drinking twenty litres a day.
> 
> In addition to Conad the other supermarkets tend to have flyers on line or if you have a smartphone download an app like DoveConviene. Don't use the geolocalization feature but input the city name you want.


I will ride electric bicycle to local store.


----------

